# any teen mummys left out ther? x



## danniemum2be

is anyone left? feeling pretty lonely now :cry: x


----------



## fantastica

i'm here...but looks like most people have gone :( xx


----------



## Embo

I'm here, I've just moved over...


----------



## danniemum2be

congrats on ur baby embo shes gorgeous!! x x


----------



## Embo

thank you :) she's an absolute star, and so well behaved :) xx


----------



## Ezza

Im here :) Congrats Embo, shes so beatiful... xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm here! :D


----------



## annawrigley

im still standing!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm still here


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

I've only just joined haha.
But I'm still here...!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm still here! Although a lot of the ladies I talked to have gone :(


----------



## nicholatmn

Not really a teen but I'm here :)


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave:​


----------



## JoJo16

immm here :D x


----------



## jenny_wren

nicholatmn said:


> Not really a teen but I'm here :)

how the hell did your post count shoot
up with a newborn :haha: :lol:

i swear you were on 7,000 not so long ago

:rofl:​


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> :wave:​

Go away!! :finger:
























:rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Not really a teen but I'm here :)
> 
> how the hell did your post count shoot
> up with a newborn :haha: :lol:
> 
> i swear you were on 7,000 not so long ago
> 
> :rofl:​Click to expand...

She does the posting for me now ;)

Actually I spend the whole day on here and taking care of her :D


----------



## jenny_wren

nicholatmn said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> :wave:​
> 
> Go away!! :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

you'd miss me too much

admit it!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bike:​


----------



## Lissa3120

im here tooo :)


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> :wave:​
> 
> Go away!! :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> you'd miss me too much
> 
> admit it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bike:​Click to expand...

Yes... 
Who else would I get away with talking like this too!? :muaha:


----------



## jenny_wren

i enjoy your abuse!

:toothpick:​


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> i enjoy your abuse!
> 
> :toothpick:​

I didn't love the fact you made my pregnancy 100 times longer! :haha::haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

good job she was early then
it could have been another month!!

:haha:

we're hijacking another thread :blush:

:rofl:​


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> good job she was early then
> it could have been another month!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> we're hijacking another thread :blush:
> 
> :rofl:​

No we're not. We're keeping it alive :angelnot:


----------



## jenny_wren

*cough cough ... bad influence*

:drunk:

im having a smiley day can you tell?!?!

:coffee:​


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> *cough cough ... bad influence*
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> im having a smiley day can you tell?!?!
> 
> :coffee:​

Don't you always? :lol:


----------



## Ablaski17

iam heree =]


----------



## lily123

I'm still here... just lol xx


----------



## Jellyt

I'm still here! Not a teen but still a young mum...though most of the people I spoke to have gone!


----------



## jenny_wren

nicholatmn said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> *cough cough ... bad influence*
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> im having a smiley day can you tell?!?!
> 
> :coffee:​
> 
> Don't you always? :lol:Click to expand...

nothing like a brilliant smiley

:loo:​


----------



## jenniferannex

im still here, not sure how long for though :( its turned into such a nasty place :cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

im not nasty :ball:​


----------



## jenniferannex

no i like you :D your a jennifer anne like me ;) were just super cool dudes! :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> im not nasty :ball:​

Yes you are!! :haha:
You make pregnancies soooo long!


----------



## jenniferannex

:rofl: naughty jenny wren!! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

it's a gift :haha:

plus it's not my fault your little lady 
took her time :sleep:

hear that pooface ....

IM SUPER COOL :smug:

:rofl:​


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha:


----------



## Jo

jenniferannex said:


> im still here, not sure how long for though :( its turned into such a nasty place :cry:

:( please report any nastiness with the report button, I haven't been aware of anything nasty except a lot of bile that was posted this morning.


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> it's a gift :haha:
> 
> plus it's not my fault your little lady
> took her time :sleep:
> 
> hear that pooface ....
> 
> IM SUPER COOL :smug:
> 
> :rofl:​

KARMA: If you have any more babies, they'll all go to 42 weeks now! :muaha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm here :)
Sucks big time that it's so quiet in here now :(
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

can i report ^^ for being mean?!?!

:rofl:

i'll actually come over there and beat
you with a stick if i go overdue next time!

:grr:​


----------



## nicholatmn

jenny_wren said:


> can i report ^^ for being mean?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i'll actually come over there and beat
> you with a stick if i go overdue next time!
> 
> :grr:​

If you're overdue? Psh, if you can catch me! ;)

:rofl:!!


----------



## Jo

nicholatmn said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> can i report ^^ for being mean?!?!​
> 
> :rofl:​
> i'll actually come over there and beat
> you with a stick if i go overdue next time!​
> 
> :grr:​
> 
> If you're overdue? Psh, if you can catch me! ;)
> 
> :rofl:!!Click to expand...

Erm no I have to feed my children :kiss:
I'll be here all night with you 2.
Now stop being bloomin spammers :lol:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

:haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

but jo she's horrid to me :cry:

honest.

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

nicholatmn said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> can i report ^^ for being mean?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i'll actually come over there and beat
> you with a stick if i go overdue next time!
> 
> :grr:​
> 
> If you're overdue? Psh, if you can catch me! ;)
> 
> :rofl:!!Click to expand...

i'll hire someone to catch you

then i can beat you without all the effort
of chasing you :lol:

STOP SPAMMING!!

:rofl:​


----------



## Natasha2605

The quicker people have their LO's, the more there will be in here :) xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

im here! although i hardly talk lol.. im to shy lol


----------



## samface182

i'll be over here in the next week! HOPEFULLY.
make my little man hurry up! xx


----------



## Natasha2605

samface182 said:


> i'll be over here in the next week! HOPEFULLY.
> make my little man hurry up! xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im here :hi:


----------



## leoniebabey

Im still here ! X


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2 :D rekon i can report my cold ? its beening nasty an bullying meeeee and now izzt has it:(


----------



## bmeans26

I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im still here!


----------



## annawrigley

bmeans26 said:


> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:

why are you shy! dont be shy! :D x


----------



## bmeans26

annawrigley said:


> bmeans26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:
> 
> why are you shy! dont be shy! :D xClick to expand...

Always have been! I'll work on posting more :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

bmeans26 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmeans26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:
> 
> why are you shy! dont be shy! :D xClick to expand...
> 
> Always have been! I'll work on posting more :thumbup:Click to expand...

good :D we'd like to get to know you :thumbup: congrats on your (fairly) new LO! xxx


----------



## sarah0108

OHH im here too! x


----------



## bmeans26

annawrigley said:


> bmeans26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmeans26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:
> 
> why are you shy! dont be shy! :D xClick to expand...
> 
> Always have been! I'll work on posting more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> good :D we'd like to get to know you :thumbup: congrats on your (fairly) new LO! xxxClick to expand...

Thank you!! :) xx


----------



## Mellie1988

i'm here! :howdy:


----------



## jenniferannex

:happydance: quite a few of us then :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

Glad I'm not a loner :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm still here!! 

Though im quite shy too but have been more vocal lately lol :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

whats evey one up 2 2 day?


----------



## JoJo16

bmeans26 said:


> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:

i love your DP pic :D sooo cute xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

omg so many more than i thought. so why is teen parenting always empty lol? x x


----------



## JoJo16

cus of all the shy people lol

dannie you DP is sooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

I think more people go in teen pregnancy, but maybe we should start coming in here more :) xx


----------



## danniemum2be

i know think cause theres never anything going on in here. and now all the people that did make threads have gone eeek! x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wel will have 2 start makin some hehe the more ponitless the better


----------



## rockys-mumma

xdaniellexpx said:


> wel will have 2 start makin some hehe the more *ponitless *the better

sounds good to me haha :thumbup:


----------



## danniemum2be

and me!! x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

think il make 1 hhe


----------



## danniemum2be

oh yay go on then may join u x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have haah its just me looking 4 sum sympathy ha i love ur name btw hebe


----------



## danniemum2be

hehe yours too x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

There's been quite a few from Teen pregnancy having their bubs so I think they'll be some more moving over, and there's also quite a few due in August so they should move over soon :happydance:


----------



## danniemum2be

ohhh good baby it might get a bit more exciting in here! i think its cause theres more to post about when ur preg lol x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

plus you dont get the time with a lo an most things are done 1 handed ha


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yup when I was pregnant I sat on here all day because I had nothing else to do at the end :blush: but now I have to be on and off all the time because of LO :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well am still in bed got my bottles next 2 me aswel as nappys munchis an eveythin we need were nt movin 2day ha


----------



## Lauraxamy

Don't blame you! I've just put my LO down in her moses basket for a nap so hopefully have a free hour. :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes asleep on me with her feet on me laptop the lil cutie dont want 2 put her down shes dead snuffly ano i shud:(


----------



## x__Hannah__x

xdaniellexpx said:


> well am still in bed got my bottles next 2 me aswel as nappys munchis an eveythin we need were nt movin 2day ha

Haha i do this most days but on sofa not in bed :haha:
xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ohh i wish i could spend the day in bed or on the sofa! I drive myself crazy. I have to go out! Suppose its cause its just us two here aswel! Today is a rare day im not going out and i feel weird lol. Even if its just to go window shopping or to the shops i haveee to get us out i ended up all pnd when i wasn't going out so i make a point of it now! Probably because alfies always well behaved when hes in the buggy or in the car :haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

wait until you've got toddlers
you cant sit down for 5 minutes

:rofl:

if i leave emily anywhere unattended
guarenteed she'll tip something out
or set the guinea pig free :dohh:

she's currently bouncing on my bed
covering it with chicken from dinner!

:rofl:

gotta love kids!!​


----------



## bmeans26

JoJo16 said:


> bmeans26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here... just don't post much :blush: I'm too shy! :nope:
> 
> i love your DP pic :D sooo cute xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! Your daughter is too cute! :) xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oh Oh Oh... I'm still here!!! :wave:

I didn't realise there were so many of us still around!!!!

xoxox


----------



## purpledaisy2

I'm still here, not been on for a few weeks.

:wave:


----------



## leopard print

can i join the banter? :wave:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

sure can hun :)


----------



## leopard print

Hiyaa :)! xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

How you feeling today hun?
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im still here :)


----------



## leopard print

x__Hannah__x said:


> How you feeling today hun?
> xx

very sick :sick: how about you hun xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

leopard print said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling today hun?
> xx
> 
> very sick :sick: how about you hun xxClick to expand...

:( the joys of pregnancy lol.
I'm feeling really tired today :sleep:
xx


----------



## leopard print

aww get some sleep sweetie! :) my little monkeys in bed :yipee: !! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am nt puttin izz up till 10 after her last bottle hehe


----------



## leopard print

aww, i love her name :thumbup: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

tarrr i want another 1 ha


----------



## leopard print

aww she's only little though :) your displays the cutest x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano me my mum an izz


----------



## leopard print

:) x


----------



## rwhite

I'm still here toooo :wave: xx


----------



## leopard print

:wave: Hi rwhite x


----------



## rwhite

Hi leopard print, how are you doing? :hugs: x


----------



## leopard print

I'm okay, rather nauseous though! You okay lovely?
Lachlan is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## REACEANN

danniemum2be said:


> is anyone left? Feeling pretty lonely now :cry: X

i know how you feel im 18 single mum have daughter 4 weeks x


----------



## REACEANN

danniemum2be said:


> is anyone left? feeling pretty lonely now :cry: x

HELLO XX:baby:


----------

